
Ask HN: What's on your playlist and your music gear for work? - Amanjeev
If you listen to music to zone out while working what is your setup like? Mainly interested in learning -<p>1) What is on your playlist. Genre, band, song list etc.<p>2) What is the gear that you use? Headphones, streaming service etc.<p>Edit: Formatting.
======
hnhg
We tend to play ambient dub techno mixes through speakers in our small office.
Even guests who said they didn't like the idea of it initially said it worked
well for them once they were working. Here are some examples:

[https://soundcloud.com/soma/deepchord-inverted-
audio](https://soundcloud.com/soma/deepchord-inverted-audio)
[https://soundcloud.com/nitenichiryu](https://soundcloud.com/nitenichiryu)

------
cdvonstinkpot
I have the following shortcuts in my panel which open in [insert favorite
media player here]:

-BassDrive

-Black Rock FM

-Christmas SomaFM

-Chromanova

-Chromanova Chill

-DivByZero Chill

-DivByZero Progressive

-Frisky Chill

-Frisky Radio

-Groove Salad

-HBR1 Dream Factory

-HBR1 Tronic Lounge

-Proton Radio

...All are WebRadio Streams

